# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC HW division

## graeme87

Lesnar vs carwin for the belt and Velásquez to fight the winner, he's not as big but still strong and fast I think he'll be a handful for either of them. 

I'd like to see Dos Santos fight the looser of the Lesnar vs Carwin fight or even get a title shot after Velásquez if he beats Roy Nelson, he looks like he could be the Chuck Liddell of the HW division....maybe. 

I think these 4 will battle it out for the title, who do you think will come out on top? 

Then there is poor old Frank Mir, I heard an interview with him recently saying he may drop to LWH but I doubt it. He did well to put on the extra size but it wasn't just size he needed it was wrestling ability! 

He's outside the top 5 contenders now so he's a few wins off a title shot I'd like to see him go up against Crocop or Nog since they have both fallen out of title contention.

----------


## Knockout_Power

those 3 (Velasquez, Dos Santos and Carwin) have a combined record of 31-1 and the one loss was a sub on Dos Santos. They will make for some very interesting fights in the near future. As long as I dont have to see Kongo fight again, I'll be happy with the HW division.

----------


## BG

> those 3 (Velasquez, Dos Santos and Carwin) have a combined record of 31-1 and the one loss was a sub on Dos Santos. They will make for some very interesting fights in the near future. As long as I dont have to see Kongo fight again, I'll be happy with the HW division.


I agree 100%, Im excited.

Does anyone else think its a bad idea for Lesnar to jump right back in against Carwin? I know he's the champ and only contenders get a shot at him but thats a tough guy to jump right in the ring with. I guess thats the way it goes, atleast he was still able to keep his belt.

----------


## quarry206

I will say the HW division is looking very good.. IMO the HW is the one thing the UFC has been falling behind on for a long time, but the past 18months have changed my mind on UFC heavy weights.

I feel anybody in the top 10 of HWs could win or lose to anybody else. not to say they are all even, only to say for the most part they all have good qualities or at least know how to work what they have.

even out of the top ten. I feel there is about five guys out there that on a good day could go the distance with some of the top five.

----------


## Biohazard74

> I will say the HW division is looking very good.. IMO the HW is the one thing the UFC has been falling behind on for a long time, but the past 18months have changed my mind on UFC heavy weight


I totally agree here. I don't think there are heavyweights in any other organization as good as there are now in the UFC. (Except Fedor but let's face it. We aren't going to see him fight anyone worth a shit and before you know it he will retire)Ask me this a couple of years ago and id of said "bleh". I also think anyone in the top 5 right now can win against anyone of the others in the top 5 on any given night. As for Mir? I think Mir is always a very dangerous fighter no matter what he is ranked. The Carwin fight was a very dangerous fight for both guys until Carwin landed that killer blow and then went to town on Mir. Same went for the Lesnar fight. Mir had Lesnar in deep trouble until he got thrown to the floor and Lesnar landed on him and pumbeled him. I think Mir won't be able to go down to lhw that's for sure. I definately think Roy should though. As much as I pull for good ole Roy in his fights I don't think he will make it to the top as a heavyweight.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I agree 100%, Im excited.
> 
> Does anyone else think its a bad idea for Lesnar to jump right back in against Carwin? I know he's the champ and only contenders get a shot at him but thats a tough guy to jump right in the ring with. I guess thats the way it goes, atleast he was still able to keep his belt.


champs dont get tune up fights. When the truth about his "injury time off" gets more public, we will all see its his own damn fault and he should have been stripped of title.

----------


## shortybrolick

Lesnar Carwin .. I can't wait.. This is gonna be interesting

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Lesnar Carwin .. I can't wait.. This is gonna be interesting


agreed, someone is going home with a mangled face... and this time it wont be Mir for once

----------

